# Is there Anyway of Telling....



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

Okay basicaly the guy I got my dog from told me that she had papers and now she "doesnt" and I am VERY CURIOUS as to what bloodline she is so is there any other way to know??? Some guy at the dog park said that you could give a feed store a blood sample and they could be able to tell you... is that true??!! oh and yes I am very pissed off that the guy lied to my face, but hey I look at it this way I got my dog still so i figure he will get his in the end...


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

with out papers there is no way to tell what "blood line" your dog came from. Sorry.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Xxpatch1987xX said:


> Okay basicaly the guy I got my dog from told me that she had papers and now she "doesnt" and I am VERY CURIOUS as to what bloodline she is so is there any other way to know??? Some guy at the dog park said that you could give a feed store a blood sample and they could be able to tell you... is that true??!! oh and yes I am very pissed off that the guy lied to my face, but hey I look at it this way I got my dog still so i figure he will get his in the end...


Unfortunately, there is no way to tell what bloodline she is from. 
Also, unless her parents and your pup are all DNA-P there is no way to even tell if those dogs that you saw at the breeder's house are even her parents. Sadly there are many breeders that take advantage of people and don't care about the dogs just to make a buck.

They have started doing genetic testing which supposedly will tell you what breed your dog is but it is new and if they actually are accurate is still debatable, but they do not show bloodlines.

Give your pup a big hug and just love her for the cutie she is.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

ok just wondering... Made me angry when he finally just got the "balls" to tell me that he didnt have papers on her my lil heart was like WHAT omg now i will never know but ill love her either way :-( i just hate when ppl ask me "what bloodline?" and i dont have an answer for them oh well


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you for clearing that one up for me :-( I just hate being "screwed" seeing as I am such a nice person to everyone...


----------

